# Lol Cats



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Lets see your funny cat pics.









Panda kung fooing Dora









Rubin & Darcy









Magik:lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Casper likes to use Simba as a heat pad :lol:



& Louie bakeing on Holly


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

This one makes me laugh :lol: Although he looks too soft to be a security guard


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

mezzer said:


> This one makes me laugh :lol: Although he looks too soft to be a security guard


:lol: :lol: :lol: I should get the spots a couple of those coats might make them brave  :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

mezzer said:


> This one makes me laugh :lol: Although he looks too soft to be a security guard


Haha cute:lol:. Does he keep it on? We used to have the same top for Rubin but he used to walk backwards when he had it on:lol:.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

@petitepuppet, he does keep it on but he was a young kitten in the photo, he used to jump on Treacle wearing it, which was funny...not sure if it still fits him now, I will have to try it on him tonight and see


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


>


Pmsl:lol:, thats brilliant:thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

mezzer said:


> @petitepuppet, he does keep it on but he was a young kitten in the photo, he used to jump on Treacle wearing it, which was funny...


Thats something I wish I coulda seen:lol:


----------



## Flowerfairy (Oct 25, 2010)

Some pics of Olly


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Flowerfairy said:


> Some pics of Olly


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love the one of him in the shoe


----------



## Flowerfairy (Oct 25, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I love the one of him in the shoe


He doesn't fit in it anymore!! He is growing up so fast!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Not that funny but it is to me:lol:









Darcy n boots


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

hehe, I like this thread - I'll get some pics up soon aswell


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

These pics are great. Here are some of mine


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Wind1, he looks like a real character!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

"I know you use it,but what am I supposed to do with it"









"I can't wait for that to fill up,I'm thirsty now."









"stop rushing me when I'm getting ready to go out"


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Not that funny but it is to me:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous colour he is, is he still like this now?


----------

